# To move to Cyprus or not?



## Lawless (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new here but I have read through the various threads from people looking for advice on whether to move out or not. And I understand why regulars get annoyed at being bombarded with the same questions from newbies who haven't done any research but...

I worked in Cyprus in early 2012 and due to family circumstances I came back to live and work in the UK (I'm Irish but had done my studies in Scotland) with the intention of returning again in a few years. In the meantime, the economy went to pot and the bailout happened etc. . I recently saw that the company I worked for advertised for a job (same company, but better position than I had before) and I had a chat with the manager about returning. He asked me about my salary requirements and advised me to take the weekend to work out figures and do some research and we have arranged to speak again on Tuesday to see if we can take things further. I know a lot of you are warning people off moving to Cyprus in the current economic climate, but most of the people asking on threads here don't have jobs sorted first. I fully realise its difficult and I'm not thinking of this as "airy fairy, go off and live in the sun and the job situation will be fine". If it was that easy everybody would do it! 

Would people recommend moving out if I had a job sorted? I know you say "don't come unless its a well paid job", but what would you call well paid in Cyprus (I cant find any info on average salaries etc. 

I am 25 and my partner 22, we have a year old baby too. I do work full time in the UK, but the position in Cyprus is in a better, more senior position than what I do now. My partner is a Care worker, who works part-time (the rest of the time she is a stay at home mum). She would be happy to work in Cyprus too, but she is not fussy about what job she does, its not essential she carries on with the care work. 

Like I say, moving out is just a thought. We are sick of the bad weather here, and her working for minimum wage and me for not much above it. This job would be great for my CV. We accept we won't make a great deal of money in Cyprus, we would be happy to give it a few years out there, and would be happy as long as we survived. 

I have lived in Ireland, Canada, Norway, Scotland, and a brief spell in Cyprus, so I know what its like moving somewhere strange, but this would be my first time doing it as a family. I know its a risk. My heart is saying go for it, but I fear my head is saying run a mile! 

Any advice, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Lawless said:


> ...I know you say "don't come unless its a well paid job", but what would you call well paid in Cyprus (I cant find any info on average salaries etc.


Depends on the job. What do you do/what's the job?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello

It is obviously something that you will have to decide for yourself and your family as it is a big move. 

Especially as you will be bringing over a very young family it might be hard for your wife to be stuck at home on her own with the child if you are working away all day. 

You will find lots if advice and answers to lots of your questions on here but atleast you have a job which is a good start. But it's not just about a job. 

Do lots of research. Ask lots of questions. It is a beautiful place and we can't wait to get here in November and we went through the doubts etc too but decided it is what we Both wanted so went for it. 

Good luck

John


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I always advise those seeking a job here to think very carefully. If, however, you have a real job here and it is your dream then I would say go for it, providing that you have considered everything carefully with your wife. Keep some reserve for returning to the UK if it does not work out and if you can, don't burn all your bridges in the UK.

By a real job I mean not one of the sales or representative type jobs that some are suckered into trying to shift stuff from financial services to web advertising with the promise of high commission with a product that "sells itself".

If it's real and proper with a decent established employer then go for your dream.

Pete


----------



## Lawless (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Guys, thanks for the replies

I'm a Greenkeeper by trade. So the job is at a well known golf course, (don't think I'm allowed name names, but theres not that many there!) We had always planned to move away at some point in the future, but we didn't think the opportunity would come up this quick. I've been told that an income of about 2,000euros a month would be enough for a small family to survive on, but I don't know how realistic that is. Like I said, we realise we are not going to make millions in Cyprus, but the job would be good for my CV and we are keen to experience a different lifestyle. We live a modest life, and as long as we had enough to pay the bills, rent, and a car we would be happy. 

My only fear is the economic situation in the country. Is it as dire as some posters here say it is? Has my partner got any chance at all of getting any kind of work? The last thing we want is to go out there to the new job and find that the money I am on is not enough to support us, and then have to come back. My job at the moment, while it's basic and doesn't pay all that well, at least is secure, and it'd be a huge risk leaving it. But I realise I am going to have to take a risk and leave at some point - I am just trying to figure if this is a risk with a fair chance of success, or a risk with the odds stacked firmly against us


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hhmmm.... having a job to go to is a whole different situation. Since you've lived here before, you have an idea of the cost of living and can judge what an acceptable salary would be. Rents are slightly lower, and most everything is else is slightly more expensive than in early 2012. Moving with a baby is easier than moving with a school-going child.

I guess you have to ask yourself, what is the best case scenario if you do it?

What is the worst case scenario? What would happen if the job fell through soon after you got here?

What is the best case scenario if you don't come?

What is the worst case scenario if you don't come?


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

Lawless said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for the replies
> 
> I'm a Greenkeeper by trade. So the job is at a well known golf course, (don't think I'm allowed name names, but theres not that many there!) We had always planned to move away at some point in the future, but we didn't think the opportunity would come up this quick. I've been told that an income of about 2,000euros a month would be enough for a small family to survive on, but I don't know how realistic that is. Like I said, we realise we are not going to make millions in Cyprus, but the job would be good for my CV and we are keen to experience a different lifestyle. We live a modest life, and as long as we had enough to pay the bills, rent, and a car we would be happy.
> 
> My only fear is the economic situation in the country. Is it as dire as some posters here say it is? Has my partner got any chance at all of getting any kind of work? The last thing we want is to go out there to the new job and find that the money I am on is not enough to support us, and then have to come back. My job at the moment, while it's basic and doesn't pay all that well, at least is secure, and it'd be a huge risk leaving it. But I realise I am going to have to take a risk and leave at some point - I am just trying to figure if this is a risk with a fair chance of success, or a risk with the odds stacked firmly against us


Didn't realise you'd posted while I was I was writing. 
Well, lots of companies and shops are closing. Unemployment has shot up. 
However, tourism statistics that I've seen show that tourism is not down that much.
I guess another question is, who are the customers for the company? Visitors from outside? Probably business won't be down that much. Local resident ex-pats? A lot seem to have left.

I would say you should figure that your partner won't find a job in child-care, (there are too many bilingual, qualified Cypriots for it) except privately, working in homes, sort of random and part-time child-minding. There are mother/toddler groups and I'm sure she would not be bored, just shouldn't count on making money.


----------



## Lawless (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies GraceA

Yeah, moving with a baby would be easier than an older child. We had planned to have the move done within 3 years. But I suppose you're right in that we need to weigh up the best and worst case scenario. I figured rents are lower, but I am surprised that everything else has gone up. When I was there in 2012, it was only for about 2 months, and I was on my own. So the move didnt take as much research as now.

To answer your second post, yes most of the custom is from tourism and resident ex-pats. So even though their business has taken a hit, they are surviving. My partner works in caring for the elderly, although I am guessing this is equally as difficult to find work in as child care. She is not overly fussy though, and would be quite happy to take a job doing anything to supplement any income I would bring in. 

I guess the biggest worry for us is the finances. We both have moved about quite a bit, and are reasonably confident of settling and making friends. Our main worry is leaving a steady job in the UK, to move somewhere with so much uncertainty in the economy.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is no doubt in my mind that your posts indicate you may be taking a big risk, particularly if your job should fall through.

However you have a good set of circumstances as a basis for moving here. You should certainly be able to live on your salary so if it's your dream and also your wife's dream then go for it, but keep that emergency fund secure.

Good luck to you.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. If you do move, try and eat foods which are in season, like the Cypriots, a much more healthier lifestyle I find and cheaper, you just have to be inventive.!!


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Just wanted to agree with the previous replies. I would think an experienced greenkeeper would be pretty sought after, especially one from the auld grey toon? Make sure you have salary and job conditions in writing before you finally decide, but I'd say go for it too.


----------



## Lawless (Sep 14, 2013)

Guys, thanks for all the replies. Was away working in Europe for the last 2 weeks, and did not have my laptop with me. Appreciate all the advice.

Well I have had another chat with the potential employer and should know by next week whether I will be offered the job or not. Still very nervous about the whole thing and whether or not we will be able to survive out there on one wage alone. As I've said, it would be great for my CV and while its a huge risk to take with a family, if all is ok with the contracts etc and the wage is enough to survive on (we have mentioned something around 2,000 p/m), we will make the move.

I'll keep you posted, and again, thanks a lot for the advice, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You have been given some good advice here but some things need to be stressed.
If you get the job make absolutely certain that you have enough of a contingency fund (which must not be touched) to get flights back to the Uk and support you until you can get a job or benefits. If you find yourself out of work here because the job didn't work out you will not get any help from the Cyprus government. There are Cypriot families with young children who through no fault of their own have found themselves jobless and are having to rely on a charity which has been set up to help them. The number of these people has grown so much in the past year that at times the food donations have not been enough and the charity has completely run out of food so children have gone hungry.

Good luck, whatever you decide.

Veronica


----------



## shelley thompson (Oct 1, 2013)

We are seriously thinking about making the big move to Cyprus next year. is it important to know the language if you are seeking work out there.


----------



## shelley thompson (Oct 1, 2013)

Could you please be honest and say whether its getting or worse in cyprus after the finacial crisis.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

shelley thompson said:


> Could you please be honest and say whether its getting or worse in cyprus after the finacial crisis.


Yes it is getting worse, unemployment is at an all time high and rising. Jobs are very scarce, salaries are poor and declining rapidly and I would not advise anyone to move here if they will have to rely on employment in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shelly if you read through some of the threads on this forum you will see that on the whole we do not recommend anyone moving here unless they are retired on a decent pension, have a business which is transferable to any country or have the guarantee of a very good job to come to.
Unless you fall into one of these categories it would be a huge risk to move here.
Jobs are scarce and Cypriot families are going hungry because their relatives are no longer in postion to help them and they cannot get help from the government.
Any jobs which do become available will always be given to Cypriots before any foreigners, which is as it should be.

Veronica


----------

